# Can someone introduce me to the Beauty Balm concept and give me some recs?



## ThePowderPuff (May 18, 2011)

What is this Beauty Balm thing? I have never heard about it before? I am not talking about MACs version but about the Korean/asian versions. What exactly do they do?

  	Also which are the best if I want to try them?


----------



## MarieMary (May 21, 2011)

MAC calls it a Beauty Balm, when it's actually called a Blemish Balm in Asia.
  	Basically, it's a type of foundation that aims to cover blemishes, offer good coverage, and blend imperceptibly onto the skin with a satiny finish. It is said to improve skin texture over time and reduce acne scars. It is regarded as a skincare and foundation at the same time. It is rather thick in texture, and contains lots of silicones (to achieve the satiny finish). Usually colors are pretty light as it's aimed for the Asian market. 

  	It was originally a cream that was designed to regenerate the skin of patients that underwent laser treatments. Korean celebrities started using it as a foundation, and it became popular. Asian brands developed their own BB creams. There are tons of them on the Asian market, including some developed by European and American brands (La Roche Posay, Este Lauder for example).

  	I don't know which one is the best because there are so many variations now, and it's not very easy to get your hands on them if you're not in Asia. It all depends on what you're looking for and whether or not you're ready to pay for somethig you can't try beforehand. A friend of mine who's a fan of BB creams loves the Missha perfect cover BB cream. The names I've read pretty often are SkinFood, Etude House, Skin79, Hanskin, or Dr Jart.

  	You can visit this website to now to see some BB creams:
  	http://www.cosme-de.com/en/product/search_results.html?srchstr=BB%20Cream

  	Hope that helps!


----------



## banana1234 (May 22, 2011)

i am also new to this, are these the ones that make your skin paler? i've read something about a product like that

  	i'd be all for it if it didnt change colour of the skin? can some one explain what these actually do to you skin?


----------



## MarieMary (May 22, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i am also new to this, are these the ones that make your skin paler? i've read something about a product like that
> 
> i'd be all for it if it didnt change colour of the skin? can some one explain what these actually do to you skin?


	BB creams and whitening creams are not the same thing. Some BB creams may contain whitening agents, but most don't. You just have to look at the product description to ensure that the BB cream you're interesting in doesn't contain whitening chemicals. The vast majority of BB creams have a high SPF.
  	Like I said above, BB creams are supposed to reduce acne scars, improve skin texture, and even out skintone (because they're usually pretty pigmented) while being almost unoticeable. It is said they're best for sensitive and acne prone skin. As for as shades goes, they are usually pale since they're designed for the Asian market.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 20, 2011)

*BB Creams?*

Has anyone tried these? I've been looking into the Skin79 one, but I'm kind of nervous about the grey cast. Has anyone tried this bb cream, or any other bb cream?


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey naturallyfab, I'm a NC30. I have used the Hot Pink Skin 79 bottle and found it just a tad lighter than my normal skin tone and does look slightly ashy when first applied. If I don't apply too much, it is sheer enough to fit my skin tone. My currently favourite is Dior's BB Cream. You can see swatches of both here in my blog.

http://mybeautyhoard.blogspot.com/2011/06/skin-79-super-beblesh-balm-versus-dior.html

  	I've also used Dr. Jart, Missha, BRTC and Skinfood before.


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm also NC30 and I use the Skin79 hot pink one quite regularly. It does go on light and grey which is quite intimidating but I find after a few minutes it does lose the grey and goes slightly darker. I've gotten some sun so I find it's a tad bit light for me right now but I use it sheerly so it's not noticeable. During the winter though it matched me quite well.
  	I tried a sample of the Missha Perfect Cover, it has more color options and I find the coverage is a little better. Both are quite thick in consistency but overall I find them relatively comparable.
  	If you are going to be buying from ebay be wary that there are many fake skin79 products. I bought from rubyruby76 if you need a recommendation.


----------



## coop52 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been using the Maybelline BB cream that's out here in Japan for a while. They make 2 versions- a white tube and a green tube. The one in the white  runs pretty yellow on me and I have to work to blend it out. The green one comes in 2 shades. I wear the lighter shade, and it can have a really light cast to it if I apply too much. I've mostly been using it because it's cheaper. I'd like to hear about some other brands though!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks guys! I'm NW25, so hopefully it will match me! You guys helped a lot


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 17, 2011)

I have heard alot of mild things about this BB cream, what is it?
  	Is it like a very amazing tinted moisturiser or foundation?
  	Or is it something you us to prep up your skin beforehand?


----------



## spunky (Oct 13, 2011)

MarieMary said:


> BB creams and whitening creams are not the same thing. Some BB creams may contain whitening agents, but most don't. You just have to look at the product description to ensure that the BB cream you're interesting in doesn't contain whitening chemicals. The vast majority of BB creams have a high SPF.
> Like I said above, BB creams are supposed to reduce acne scars, improve skin texture, and even out skintone (because they're usually pretty pigmented) while being almost unoticeable. It is said they're best for sensitive and acne prone skin. As for as shades goes, they are usually pale since they're designed for the Asian market.


  	Thanks for this, I wasn't sure what they were, but it sounds like I should have one in my kit


----------



## Nikki Noo (Jun 12, 2013)

You should definitely have at least one in your kit. I have been using bb creams for over 3 years and now using it on an everyday basis. My skin used to be sensitive and very oily, but since using bb creams, my skin condition has improved. I recommend the Etude House Bright Fit/Cotton Fit bb creams.


----------

